

Words and phrases you need to stop using - nreece
http://www.daccreative.co.uk/goodcopybadcopy/2009/07/24/thirty-words-you-need-to-stop-using-today/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Another crusty old twit getting all self-righteous because the language has
moved on and left him behind. These are all perfectly fine, useful and well
understood terms. Some are quite specific to certain fields, but there's
absolutely nothing wrong with jargon given the right audience. Bandwidth, for
example, is a beautifully succinct and expressive word to use when talking
with a technically savvy audience. The English language is always evolving.
Learn to deal with it.

------
tiffani
I'm interested in hearing what we use after the term "social media" burns out.
A while back, people used to throw around "multimedia" to no end...

~~~
ezy
Cloud interfacing

:-P

